# I hate snow



## billski (Feb 3, 2013)

Snow that persists all day here in the flatlands and along the coast. :angry: Can't even make snowmen with it.

There must be nearly two inches here right now.  :angry:

Worse than waterboarding, while the mountains have nary a flurry in the skies.  :angry:

Death by a thousand cuts.:angry:


----------



## SkiingInABlueDream (Feb 4, 2013)

LOL, nice  Ya know, I didn't mind yesterday's snow at all. The woods around our yard are pretty when it's snowing and if it doesn't accumulate too much, I don't have to deal with clearing my deck & driveway. Obviously I'd've preferred it be dumping up north and I be up there for it, but that not being the case, I was ok w/ yesterday's "snow".

That said, I do share your frustration in general. :-?


----------



## twinplanx (Feb 5, 2013)

According to the all powerful FaceBook the NVT resorts had a powder day yesterday. Specifically Stowe & Jay, but assumingly Smuggs as well. Can any confirm or deny these internet rumors? Just curious. Oh yeah and Billski definitely has "lost it". Thus thread title is blasphemous!!
Sent from my SGH-i917 using Board Express


----------



## bdfreetuna (Feb 5, 2013)

At least I'm not the only one who has the occasional weather related meltdown this time of year.


----------



## billski (Feb 5, 2013)

I learned today that the amount of accumulation reported contains the sum of: snow, freezing rain and ice pellets.



Gentlemen, my bags are packed and the the gas is topped off.  Sorry, no friends.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Feb 5, 2013)

I just learned that the tools for measuring snow are very simple: You need a rain gage, consisting of a funnel, inner measuring cylander and overflow can, as well as a calibrated ruler specifically made for that rain gage. And don't forget your snowboard*!

*flat piece of wood

This video is amazing. Highly recommended especially any old fans of 3-2-1 Contact.

Never before would I have guessed that "a regular ruler does not work!"... you need a National Weather Service official dipstick.


----------



## WinnChill (Feb 6, 2013)

bdfreetuna said:


> Highly recommended especially any old fans of 3-2-1 Contact
> QUOTE]
> 
> OMG...I remember that show!  "Thank you for calling the Bloodhound Gang--wherever there's trouble we're there on the double, Mr. Bloodhound isn't here"


----------

